# عايز كتب عن تصميم الطائرات بدون طيار uav



## محمد فيصل محمد (26 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
رجو المساعدة عايز كتب عن تصميم الطائرات بدون طيار uav
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز إليك كتاب دسم جدا
ولكن لم أتمكن من رفعه على الموقع ولكن إليك الرابط يمكنك تحميله من على الصفحة من DOWNLOAD LINK وإليك الرابط
http://www.e-booksdirectory.com/details.php?ebook=2296
والله الموفق


----------



## محمد فيصل محمد (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس أنت الوحيد اللى بيعبرنى فى المنتدى و جزاك الله كل خير انا فاكر انك الوحيد الى رد على فى كتابة cv و عملتها بناء على توجيهاتك ربنا يكرمك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هذا واجبي اخي المهندس
وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------

